# Planetech.de



## Deathmaker79 (30. April 2010)

Hi,
ich wollte einmal kurz das Spiel Planetech.de vorstellen. Es ist ein Browsergame das in der Zukunft spielt. [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Als Imperator erhält man die Kontrolle über einen Planeten um mit Hilfe von [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Forschungen mächtige Raumflotten zu erstellen und die Vorherrschaft im Weltall zu erhalten. Das ganze ist komplett kostenlos spielbar.[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]http://www.planetech.de
[/font]


----------

